# Birgit Under a Xmas Tree ( Really)



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I’m trying to read the name on the stocking behind her, but can’t make it out.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I’m trying to read the name on the stocking behind her, but can’t make it out.


She and her husbandd were both fabulously wealthy but lived relatively simple relative to their income. Typical Scandinavian. If she were Southern there would be a huge curving driveway up to the house!!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> I’m trying to read the name on the stocking behind her, but can’t make it out.


It looks like "Nancy." A real Viking name, as in "Nancy the Flaxen-haired, Sister of Erik the Red."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> View attachment 180804


Did you see the nice pictures on Instagram?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Did you see the nice pictures on Instagram?


I commented but you didn't respond 😜I missed the latest one of her Xmas table. She loved to cook and entertain.


----------

